# And the new 3x3x3 SINGLE WR is...



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2009)

A mistake.

Who's responsible for this? 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2009)

i was just about to post a thread on this
lol


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2009)

Weston said:


> i was just about to post a thread on this
> lol



You almost never post;
post more.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > i was just about to post a thread on this
> ...



No, the opposite. Most highly respected people seldom post. Regarding the "WR:"

How was this mistake even made?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...



Cohen Pochmann Chang Searle Strong Akkersdijk Woner BoardsGottlieb Zemdegs Garron etc.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



I would say that compared to most, those people do seldom post. Compared to me at least.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Forte (Sep 23, 2009)

Go Hazzelelponi!!!!!!

I knew she could do it


----------



## Novriil (Sep 23, 2009)

88	Hazzelelponi Gabot	6.21 1:23.76 Canada	1:38.46 1:05.97 6.21 1:26.86 2:00.09

damn  That's some crazy luck if it would happen  Maybe they left 1 minute from the beginning away?? OR IS HE SUCH A CRAZY CUBER?


----------



## mark3 (Sep 23, 2009)

If I were him, I would screencap that and make it my background for life.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



I have both a higher post count and posts per day than you. I'm sure most of the others do as well. Also, Arnaud is a great example of "respected people post a lot."


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably 56.21, but with bad hand writing. Will they take it down? You'd think so... he should print that page.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 23, 2009)

He probably got a 2 move scramble. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## shelley (Sep 23, 2009)

No, see, this guy is so awesome at speedsolve that his handlers make him solve blindfolded in competition to make things more fair for everyone else. But on that one solve they accidentally forgot to blindfold him, and this happened.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

*Even better record*






4.67 is pretty fast!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 23, 2009)

Are we sure that this is even correct?
I personnally cant believe it and if it is the case that he got aa 6.21 time in an 1:23 average then I will probally quit cubing


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 4.67 is pretty fast!



lol, just no. 



04mucklowd said:


> Are we sure that this is even correct?
> I personnally cant believe it and if it is the case that he got aa 6.21 time in an 1:23 average then I will probally quit cubing



:fp Do you understand sarcasm? 
Oh, and also, did you even read the starting post?


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> and if it is the case that he got aa 6.21 time in an 1:23 average then I will probally quit cubing




I actually thought about the same


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

My preciouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusss!


----------



## TMOY (Sep 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> [
> 
> 
> 04mucklowd said:
> ...


Well, that Sarcasm method seems to be pretty fast. Too bad it leads to such inconsistent times.


----------



## Radu (Sep 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Are we sure that this is even correct?
> I personnally cant believe it and if it is the case that he got aa 6.21 time in an 1:23 average then I will probally quit cubing



lol...this is obviously a mistake. I wonder if someone really believes that .


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2009)

I heard he did like a 12-move cross, and then inserted one corner and skipped everything else! That's why nobody else got a really good time on that scramble.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 23, 2009)

yay...Hazzelelponi !!! u finally snatched the wr for once..!! congrats ^_^"


----------



## Radu (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought 1st April is the day for this kind of jokes ...but people seem to get really serious about this.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I heard he did like a 12-move cross, and then inserted one corner and skipped everything else! That's why nobody else got a really good time on that scramble.



Don't make rumors! People will believe you.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 23, 2009)

hahahaha
yes it is a BIG mistake. She averages over a minute, it was probably a 1:06.



IamWEB said:


> Who's responsible for this?


 probably the guy who posted the results of the Canadian Open on the WCA site: Bob Burton?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I heard he did like a 12-move cross, and then inserted one corner and skipped everything else!


Longer cross leads to easier rest of solve? I knew Yish was right!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, it's fixed now


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Are we sure that this is even correct?
> I personnally cant believe it and if it is the case that he got aa 6.21 time in an 1:23 average then I will probally quit cubing





fazrulz said:


> :fp Do you understand sarcasm?
> Oh, and also, did you even read the starting post?



lol I knew you would comment on my post
so why dont you go fu...

sorry


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Regarding the "WR:"
> How was this mistake even made?



Is it really that hard to figure out? Humans do these things, and humans make errors. You guys all saw this as Bob was inputting the results. The system does not let you input it all, proof it, the make it live. It is live as he starts to input the data. He inputs it, sees the error, makes the change.

There was an error in the file. These things happen. They have happened before, and will happen again. With so many times in a worksheet, with few people trying to do a lot of things in a short period of time, you will find the odd mistake. Perhaps people should be a little more patient with the process. But i guess the internet doesn't work that way. Someone always wants to claim, "First!" as if it makes them significant in life.

And for the record, Hazzelelponi is female.


----------



## Radu (Sep 23, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> And for the record, Hazzelelponi is female.



She's a celebrity now


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG!!! 4-x-cross+LLskip in just 6 moves, that's Epic


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> OMG!!! 4-x-cross+LLskip in just 6 moves, that's Epic



:fp little bit late....


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm, well, I saw this thread yesterday, but I have to sleep sometimes, and today I just come back from class


----------



## joey (Sep 23, 2009)

The internet doesn't sleep.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 23, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > And for the record, Hazzelelponi is female.
> ...



Well on her/his WCA profile, it says Gender: male...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 23, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the "WR:"
> ...



In short its called "human error"


----------



## Radu (Sep 23, 2009)

joey said:


> The internet doesn't sleep.



haha...great quote!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 23, 2009)

The time was changed from 6.21 to 1:06.21. BUT... the person still has credit for 1 NR and 1 CR and 1 WR. If the person is female, then the Gender box needs to be fixed too.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009GABO02


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually have the PDFs of results (from before they were entered into the database) and the 6.21 is there too. So the mistake was made at the competition, not by the person who uploaded the results.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 23, 2009)

We should contact the contestant. He/she might be able to say whether it should be 6.21 or 1:06.21. If he/she says 1:06.21, then the case is closed (except for the cleanup I just mentioned in my previous post). By the way, we should not assume it was a mistake just because it seems so unlikely. Maybe the contestant was given a bad/simple scramble instead of the intended scramble... or some odd thing happened that we are unable to imagine.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> We should contact the contestant. He/she might be able to say whether it should be 6.21 or 1:06.21. If he/she says 1:06.21, then the case is closed (except for the cleanup I just mentioned in my previous post). By the way, we should not assume it was a mistake just because it seems so unlikely. Maybe the contestant was given a bad/simple scramble instead of the intended scramble... or some odd thing happened that we are unable to imagine.


I'm pretty sure people would notice a 6.21 within a second of someone achieving it.


----------



## Slash (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the mistake is corrected...
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009GABO02
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php

his/her time was 1:06.21.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 24, 2009)

so now there is no record?!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Ok, it's fixed now



Uh, what? It's not fixed.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I actually have the PDFs of results (from before they were entered into the database) and the 6.21 is there too. So the mistake was made at the competition, not by the person who uploaded the results.



You will have to show me who said the error was done by the person uploading them. In fact, i stated the error occurred in the file. But great detective work, nonetheless. 

rjohnson_8ball, i get the impression you really don't know how the whole process works, so perhaps you should refrain from giving directives on what to do to resolve the issue.

Bob inputted the data last night, i woke up today and found out about the errors on my way to work. I am home now, and will now work to find the correct data and give it to Bob, so he can make the correction. There will be a lapse in time before all is right in the world. Brace yourselves in the meantime.


----------



## Kian (Sep 24, 2009)

joey said:


> The internet doesn't sleep.



that's because it's a series of tubes.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 24, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> You will have to show me who said the error was done by the person uploading them. In fact, i stated the error occurred in the file. But great detective work, nonetheless.





Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Who's responsible for this?
> ...


----------



## Lofty (Sep 24, 2009)

Hazzelelponi is a feminine name.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 24, 2009)

Since most people will check this thread in regards to this issue, I wanted to post something for all to read. 

canadianCUBING has now organized and executed 12 competitions in Canada, and one in the US. We have a pretty good track record over those competitions. Unfortunately, this last competition had erroneous data submitted, which cause quite the stir in the community as seen above. Some errors during data entry are fairly common, but this one had a bigger consequence than most.

It was ultimately my responsibility to ensure the data was correct before sending it to the WCA. I am not going make excuses, as there are none. I did my best to proof the document, but I did not catch all the errors. The correct time for the solve in question was 67.21; the difference was the missing digit of 7. The nature of the small error had a large impact. 

So having said all of that, I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the entire cubing community for this error and confusion it has caused. We will spend more time going over the results in the future. Thanks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dave. It's honestly not that big of a deal. It's like when the 'youngest cuber' on the WCA turns out to be 5 days old. Cubers know that it's too farfetched to be true, so it ultimately becomes a laughing matter.

I understand the fact that you'd like as little error as possible, but the fact of the matter is that people make mistakes. In fact, "Pennsylvania" was spelled wrongly on the Constitution, and I really don't think that really changed much.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 24, 2009)

Next time you guys complain about results not being ready and up on the WCA site by Sunday morning, especially when the delegate may be traveling back that day, we'll go ahead and point to this thread.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 24, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Next time you guys complain about results not being ready and up on the WCA site by Sunday morning, especially when the delegate may be traveling back that day, we'll go ahead and point to this thread.



Bryan excellent point.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dave. It's honestly not that big of a deal. It's like when the 'youngest cuber' on the WCA turns out to be 5 days old. Cubers *should**know that it's too farfetched to be true, so it ultimately becomes a laughing matter.



People overreacted immensely towards this... Any with a brain would've known it was a clerical error, and that the issue would be resolved eventually. People have other things to do than check every single result thats inputted. The error was caught, and it was fixed, no harm done. Next time, have a little patience for obvious errors, instead of being irrational and assuming things that are obviously not true.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > The internet doesn't sleep.
> ...



And you can't dump something on it.






I assume you're referencing that crazy guy who originally said that the "internet was a series of tubes"


----------



## Kian (Sep 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave. It's honestly not that big of a deal. It's like when the 'youngest cuber' on the WCA turns out to be 5 days old. Cubers *should**know that it's too farfetched to be true, so it ultimately becomes a laughing matter.
> ...



Agreed. It's silly to expect there not to be any errors, and any cuber that thought about it could easily see that this was just a typo. People need to be somewhat judicious with what they believe. When I was put down as the 6th youngest blindfold cuber I didn't believe I was instantly 10 years younger than I actually am just because the database said so. Think, people.

@Stachu- It wasn't spelled incorrectly, there was just not an accepted single way to spell it at the time. It's written that way on the Liberty Bell, too.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not sure how anyone seemed to take this seriously or overreact, well... I didn't at least.

This thread was simply poking fun at how this specific and obviously untrue error would cause chaos if it were true... or something like that.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



That song is amazing.


----------



## Bob (Sep 25, 2009)

I noticed it when I uploaded the results and checked to see if any regional records were broken. I emailed Dave at night and didn't get to check for a response until I was at work. Hence, it stayed this way for a little bit. Oh well.


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 25, 2009)

everyone makes mistakes, and theyll get fixed


----------

